# My friend is building a Dwarf Ranger, any tips?



## Dr_Sage (Jul 18, 2009)

A friend of mine is building a dwarf ranger to my campaign, so I was going to propose him either a 2-weapon Ranger or a beast master (World of warcraft oppening style).

Many questions:

- with dwarf weapon training he could use superior axes right? And add +2 to the damage of twin-cheesy-strike.
- With the same feat he could instead use a Dwarven Urgoosh, but would loose some damage and gain +1 AC, right?
- he could go beast master and use the urgoosh too right?
- how about speciallyze in heavy trown? Is it viable at higher levels?

Well, he is open to suggestions. 

So far we have only the feats:

1 - Dwarven weapon Training
2 - Expert Tracker


----------



## lukelightning (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, you get the great +2 damage with any axe with any attack. It's a great way to beef up your 1w damage...

I'd suggest wielding a waraxe in one hand and a hand/throwing axe in the other... not as much damage with the offhand, but it gives you the option of making a melee or ranged attack (get a magic handaxe as soon as possible so it returns).  

Another good option is the double axe... 1d10 damage with each hand, and it's defensive so you get +1 to AC.

As a beastmaster, yes you can use any of the double axe weapons.


----------



## Squire James (Jul 18, 2009)

You might get some use out of wielding 2 Hand Axes... then you can use Twin Strike in melee AND ranged.  Then you can pick a bunch of powers that also swing both ways for maximum versatility.  Perhaps not as "sexy" as other builds, though.


----------



## Lord Ernie (Jul 18, 2009)

Dr_Sage said:


> A friend of mine is building a dwarf ranger to my campaign, so I was going to propose him either a 2-weapon Ranger or a beast master (World of warcraft oppening style).



Dwarves, at least by mid-level, make excellent two-weapon rangers; they do need a couple of feats to provide the necessary defenses, though (Armor feats in particular are needed).



> - with dwarf weapon training he could use superior axes right? And add +2 to the damage of twin-cheesy-strike.



Yeah, that works.



> With the same feat he could instead use a Dwarven Urgoosh, but would loose some damage and gain +1 AC, right?



Also works. Note that he only loses some damage compared to waraxes on his off-hand attack.



> - he could go beast master and use the urgoosh too right?



Yup. Most Beastmaster builds I have seen tend to go for big two-handed weapon attacks, but then the Ugrosh can do that and still function as a double weapon.



> - how about speciallyze in heavy trown? Is it viable at higher levels?



The problem is, you cannot specialize in heavy thrown. It only works on melee basic attacks by RAW, meaning that all your powers will still work with Dexterity rather than Strength. If you're willing to house-rule this, then yes, I think that's viable.

Here's an example from the Character Builder. You didn't really suggest a level, so I'm going to go for level 6.

====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&D Character Builder ======
level 6
Dwarf, Ranger
Fighting Style: Two-Blade Fighting Style

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 18, Con 16, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 17, Cha 8.

STARTING ABILITY SCORES
Str 17, Con 14, Dex 10, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8.


AC: 21 Fort: 19 Reflex: 15 Will: 17
HP: 58 Surges: 9 Surge Value: 14

TRAINED SKILLS
Dungeoneering +13, Perception +11, Nature +11, Endurance +13, Athletics +11

UNTRAINED SKILLS
Acrobatics +2, Arcana +3, Bluff +2, Diplomacy +2, Heal +6, History +3, Insight +6, Intimidate +2, Religion +3, Stealth +2, Streetwise +2, Thievery +2

FEATS
Level 1: Dwarven Weapon Training
Level 2: Expert Tracker
Level 4: Armor Proficiency (Chainmail)
Level 6: Weapon Expertise (Axe)

POWERS
Ranger at-will 1: Twin Strike
Ranger at-will 1: Hit and Run
Ranger encounter 1: Off-Hand Strike
Ranger daily 1: Jaws of the Wolf
Ranger utility 2: Yield Ground
Ranger encounter 3: Disruptive Strike
Ranger daily 5: Frenzied Skirmish
Ranger utility 6: Weave Through the Fray

ITEMS
Lifedrinker Urgrosh +2, Cloak of the Walking Wounded +1, Dwarven Chainmail +1
====== Copy to Clipboard and Press the Import Button on the Summary Tab ======

Other feats you might find useful for this build are Scale Armor proficiency, Two-Weapon Fighting and Defense, and (on Paragon) Deadly Axe.


----------



## Elder-Basilisk (Jul 18, 2009)

I would actually take chainmail proficiency first. I found that, even with a boatload of hit points, AC 13-15 just isn't enough.

Also, I would recommend buying the 18 strength straight up. That still leaves enough stats to end up with:

Str 18, Con 15, Wis 15

Put the 10, 10, 8, in Dex, Int, and Cha as you see fit.

That way you have a good wisdom and enough con to qualify for axe mastery without ever adding another point to it--which frees you to pump Wis to the max and take the pitfighter paragon path and add it to all your damage.

Then wield two superior waraxes (d12). Handaxes would let you throw them as well, but since my recommendation has no dexterity, there is no point to using twin strike with them--since it would work off your dex rather than Str. (Heavy thrown does not apply to powers--only basic attacks).


----------



## Starfox (Jul 18, 2009)

For a beastmaster dwarf ranger, the ungrosh or double axe is simply cheese. Not only do you get a defense bonus, these weapons are also off-hand. And if you need to throw a javelin, you can hold the weapon in one hand while you throw (which you cannot using two separate weapons). The Ungrosh in particular is very nice; you can use axe and spear feats, d12 damage on the attacks that do not specifically use your off-hand weapons, and both ends benefit from Dwarven Weapon Training (both ends are both axe and spear by RAW).

Actually, double weapons are so cheesy I've banned them IMC; these are some of the reasons.


----------



## Dr_Sage (Jul 18, 2009)

*Thank you!*

I appreciated guys,  thanks!

Best tip was the remminder of ranger ranged attacks using dex. Very good call.

So if I underestand this: an character using a pair of throwing hammers for any reason would use dex for twin strike (ranged). 

Haven't noticed that.


----------



## Turtlejay (Jul 18, 2009)

You can specialize in heavy thrown.  I made  a Dwarven Beastmaster Ranger (Spider!) that split his highest ability between Str and Dex.  He used two handaxes, and took the Avalanche hurler Paragon path.  Only took powers that worked with melee/ranged, and used my spider as blocking/flanking depending on the situation.  Lower to hit, but neat damage, and more important, was a ton of fun to play.  So, to recap:

Avalanche Hurler!!!!

Jay


----------



## Forgember (Jul 22, 2009)

Sheesh I must be the only person that prefers his Dwarf Rangers in the back with a crossbow. If, on the off chance this interests you I would suggest taking the stats 15 Con, 18 Dex, 15 Wis at level 1 with the Superior Crossbow feat. 

Just an all around good start for a Ranger and you don't have to be a pansy elf.


----------

